# 2011 f350 w/salter



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)




----------



## snocrete (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice looking setup! Handles the load well!

I also noticed the dakota snoblade in the bedThumbs Up


----------



## sno commander (Oct 16, 2007)

looks great, the trucks holds the weight pretty good. i dont think you could get another shovel full in there Thumbs Up


----------



## Banksy (Aug 31, 2005)

snocrete;1159106 said:


> Handles the load well!


Yes she does! :laughing: Nice truck guy!


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

sno commander;1159114 said:


> looks great, the trucks holds the weight pretty good. i dont think you could get another shovel full in there Thumbs Up


yup she is full! you know the gig, time is money lolpayup


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

snocrete;1159106 said:


> Nice looking setup! Handles the load well!
> 
> I also noticed the dakota snoblade in the bedThumbs Up


Those snoblades are so sweet for walks.


----------



## nepatsfan (Sep 16, 2004)

great looking rig but its a shame to see the salt in a nice truck like that. i suppose you buy them to work....it's almost painful to see though. How do you like it so far. I'm hearing lots of good things about the 6.7. I bought another 6.0 this year because I was afraid to be the guinea pig on the scorpion and I am kicking myself every day.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Is it just me, or is the spinner & shaft severely bent?


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Holy Over-loaded Truck Batman!

I hope you don't get pulled over and weighed by the DOT.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

White Gardens;1159246 said:


> Holy Over-loaded Truck Batman!
> 
> I hope you don't get pulled over and weighed by the DOT.


I don't think that spreader model holds that much quantity...

I have a spreader in my 1/2 tonne (modified to full tonne suspension) & it handles a full cubic yard no prob! works for me,,,

(However, Chad & musclecarkid are really bothered by it tho)


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

creativedesigns;1159269 said:


> I don't think that spreader model holds that much quantity...
> 
> I have a spreader in my 1/2 tonne (modified to full tonne suspension) & it handles a full cubic yard no prob! works for me,,,
> 
> (However, Chad & musclecarkid are really bothered by it tho)


Ya, that pic looks like 2 to 2.5 tons piled in there. Even a newer F-350 doesn't have that big of a payload capacity. Even if that Snow-Ex doesn't hold that much, he's still got it heaped in there.

Your nuts putting 1 yard of salt in a 1/2 ton. First accident you get in with a full load and your SOL.


----------



## IA Farmer (Nov 7, 2004)

Truck looks great. I can't stand putting bagged salt in my new truck.


----------



## GMCHD plower (Nov 27, 2009)

VERY NICE!!! Any suspesion mods?


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

creativedesigns;1159235 said:


> Is it just me, or is the spinner & shaft severely bent?


No its not you. Its bent to ****,it still works cant bring myself to buying a new lower end cause i will back into a frozen snow pile again.lol


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

GMCHD plower;1159307 said:


> VERY NICE!!! Any suspesion mods?


Yes it has a leveling kit on it cause of the low blizzard plow frame and firestone airbags to keep it level when pulln skid loader or full load of salt. doesnt stand out as much when it sits level I think.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

RAM_ON97;1159279 said:


> Truck looks great. I can't stand putting bagged salt in my new truck.


me neither love bulk salt. cheaper and fasterpayup


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

White Gardens;1159246 said:


> Holy Over-loaded Truck Batman!
> 
> I hope you don't get pulled over and weighed by the DOT.


shh its legal by the time i get of town after in town accounts.hahaThumbs Up


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

White Gardens;1159274 said:


> Ya, that pic looks like 2 to 2.5 tons piled in there. Even a newer F-350 doesn't have that big of a payload capacity. Even if that Snow-Ex doesn't hold that much, he's still got it heaped in there.
> 
> Your nuts putting 1 yard of salt in a 1/2 ton. First accident you get in with a full load and your SOL.


its close to 2 ton when she's piled up


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

nepatsfan;1159233 said:


> great looking rig but its a shame to see the salt in a nice truck like that. i suppose you buy them to work....it's almost painful to see though. How do you like it so far. I'm hearing lots of good things about the 6.7. I bought another 6.0 this year because I was afraid to be the guinea pig on the scorpion and I am kicking myself every day.


I love this truck! Had a 6.0 the only thing i miss is the sound of the turbo. Dont worry I wash her inside and out after every strom/event and plenty of fluid film.


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Vey nice. Can't you remove the spinner while you plow and put it back on when you salt? I know my 8500s allow for that.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Nice looking truck


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Slick rig, nothing better than seeing a Ford overloaded and working hard like they're made to do.


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

White Gardens;1159274 said:


> Your nuts putting 1 yard of salt in a 1/2 ton. First accident you get in with a full load and your SOL.


Oh, its only a 7' polycaster spreader tho....feather-lite! No big worries. Thumbs Up

Whats crazy is when guys decide to install an insert dumper into their 3/4 tonne truck & haul 2 yards of stonedust ect... Why not just get a 5 yard hydraulic dump trailer that can tow more material.


----------



## White Gardens (Oct 29, 2008)

creativedesigns;1159711 said:


> Oh, its only a 7' polycaster spreader tho....feather-lite! No big worries. Thumbs Up
> 
> Whats crazy is when guys decide to install an insert dumper into their 3/4 tonne truck & haul 2 yards of stonedust ect... Why not just get a 5 yard hydraulic dump trailer that can tow more material.


Now that I have to agree with. Either get a bigger dump truck or like you stated, a dump trailer that will give you more capacity.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Truck looks great. I have been eye balling the same salter. I have a Duramax with a 6 foot bed and I hate tail gate salters. How does that Snow Ex perform for ya with that much bulk?


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

SullivanSeptic;1159740 said:


> Truck looks great. I have been eye balling the same salter. I have a Duramax with a 6 foot bed and I hate tail gate salters. How does that Snow Ex perform for ya with that much bulk?


I like it some days and hate it the next. its a pita if salt gets wet doesnt flow very well with the vibrator(gravity fed spreader) it seems to compact it and I end up having to shovel some to the back then its fine for the night. But the bulk part is a huge plus!Thumbs Up was thinking about investing into a snowex v box.


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

snorider075;1159766 said:


> I like it some days and hate it the next. its a pita if salt gets wet doesnt flow very well with the vibrator(gravity fed spreader) it seems to compact it and I end up having to shovel some to the back then its fine for the night. But the bulk part is a huge plus!Thumbs Up was thinking about investing into a snowex v box.


Forget it then. I'm not shoveling. If i'm buying a salter to hold bulk, then i'm not shoveling. I use only bulk and I want something for a six foot bed. A full vbox is too big and a tailgater is too small. So i gotta find something in between that will take bulk. Thanks for the info


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

SullivanSeptic;1159788 said:


> Forget it then. I'm not shoveling. If i'm buying a salter to hold bulk, then i'm not shoveling. I use only bulk and I want something for a six foot bed. A full vbox is too big and a tailgater is too small. So i gotta find something in between that will take bulk. Thanks for the info


If you have a 6' bed, get the second generation Fisher Polycaster, works well.


----------



## KMBertog (Sep 9, 2010)

great looking truck!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

creativedesigns;1159818 said:


> If you have a 6' bed, get the second generation Fisher Polycaster, works well.


I have a Western Pro Flo 2 already. But it doesn't hold enough salt. I love my Pro Flo2 but i need more capacity


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

SullivanSeptic;1159827 said:


> I have a Western Pro Flo 2 already. But it doesn't hold enough salt. I love my Pro Flo2 but i need more capacity


Go get a snow ex 8500, itll fit in a 6' bed


----------



## NoFearDeere (Nov 7, 2005)

I think im going to sell my 8000 next year. He is right, you do have to shovel to the back once and awhile. Its not that bad but I dont think I will need it next year.

Nice truck btw!


----------



## SullivanSeptic (Nov 30, 2008)

Let me know. I'd be interested. Also, does it handle bulk okay? I worry about it spreading bulk in mid January when its cold


----------



## Smith2287 (Dec 12, 2008)

Your truck looks sick, thats the salter I wanted to put in my truck but a lot of my accounts I do the walks so I need access to my bed for snow blowers. Next year if all goes well I will have another truck designated to running the larger spreader. I currently use bulk salt but its a pain to shovel it into the backpack spreaders.


----------



## EXR (Apr 1, 2009)

Nice truck btw. My GM would pull a wheelie with that load haha

I have a snow ex 8000. 1 1/2 yard salter..
I've had it since new..bought it 3 yrs ago.

Its a snow ex and has its pro's and cons ive found..

Pro's - 
-its mostly poly.., most dealers carry them and always have parts, they're easy to work on and install.

Con's -
-the steel is painted with poor quality paint..mine is rusting and ill have to paint all the steel in the back part of it this summer, the auger runs sideways (stupid design), can clog with wet salt.only happens to me once or twice a winter..really not that big of a pita.
WATCH for snow banks...I had t-bar made for the trailer receiver..smash that spinner goodn enough and your coughing up a few hundred for a new gearbox ( had it done 2x from past employees).

If you can, get a salt dog..poly hopper with all stainless metals parts. Auger runs front to back too.


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

EXR;1159947 said:


> Nice truck btw. My GM would pull a wheelie with that load haha


He's got air bags in it... put em in yours and put 3 yards in it, it dosent make a difference...


----------



## hammerstein (Feb 2, 2007)

EXR;1159947 said:


> WATCH for snow banks...I had t-bar made for the trailer receiver..smash that spinner goodn enough and your coughing up a few hundred for a new gearbox ( had it done 2x from past employees).
> 
> you can straighten the transmission shaft with a press and a v block. I have 2 spares now, it is bound to happen at least once a year.
> 
> That truck looks good, I have the same spreader and that is the way it is to be loaded.


----------



## STIHL GUY (Sep 22, 2009)

that truck handles the weight very well


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Triple L;1160034 said:


> He's got air bags in it... put em in yours and put 3 yards in it, it dosent make a difference...


Do you even know how air bags work...? (in pick-up trucks)


----------



## joey7599 (Jun 27, 2010)

no plow yet


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

creativedesigns;1160351 said:


> Do you even know how air bags work...? (in pick-up trucks)


No Cre I only have 3 sets of them, 1 set is beside the frame mount, the other 2 sets are under the frame and over the axle 8" diameter bags.... Can you explain how they work since with 3 sets of bags I don't understand the most simplest concept, I just installed yet another set on a buddys truck just last week to top it off LOL


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Nice looking rig. Do you have any pictures of the interior of your truck where you mounted the controls?


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

looks good, thats one of the best held loads ive seen on here!


----------



## prslawncare (Dec 29, 2009)

Very nice looking truck. Looking at 6.7 is mileage close to what they claim? What did u do to the suspension to handle extra weight?? How does it handle the 86/11??


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

the new boss 92;1161398 said:


> looks good, thats one of the best held loads ive seen on here!


Thanks newboss


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

prslawncare;1161417 said:


> Very nice looking truck. Looking at 6.7 is mileage close to what they claim? What did u do to the suspension to handle extra weight?? How does it handle the 86/11??


leveled the truck out so it holds the plow great with that kit. I also installed firestone airbags in the rear.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

Boast Enterpris;1161274 said:


> Nice looking rig. Do you have any pictures of the interior of your truck where you mounted the controls?


I will get some tonite while im out and about payup


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

Do you cover the salt while driving?


----------



## Jelinek61 (Mar 16, 2009)

Really nice truck man.....


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

plowguy43;1162696 said:


> Do you cover the salt while driving?


sometimes, if its snowing/raining or if I have a hike to go on a highway I will.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

QUOTE=Boast Enterpris;1161274]Nice looking rig. Do you have any pictures of the interior of your truck where you mounted the controls?[/QUOTE














[]


----------



## creativedesigns (Sep 24, 2007)

Triple L;1160522 said:


> No Cre I only have 3 sets of them, 1 set is beside the frame mount, the other 2 sets are under the frame and over the axle 8" diameter bags.... Can you explain how they work since with 3 sets of bags I don't understand the most simplest concept, I just installed yet another set on a buddys truck just last week to top it off LOL


What a paragraph that was 3 sets of air bags in a 3/4 tonne truck is like eating a hot dog with 3 buns!  Wayyy overkill for someone who's always worried about others being overloaded....


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Cre I'd have to say he meant on 3 seperate trucks...


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

Nice...

Just buy some 2x12's, a few lag bolts and extend the sides up. You will carry 2 ton and it will not be seen. (I have the same salter).

Sometimes, perception is everything.


----------



## plowguy43 (Jan 2, 2008)

That is an awesome setup!


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

goel;1163528 said:


> Nice...
> 
> Just buy some 2x12's, a few lag bolts and extend the sides up. You will carry 2 ton and it will not be seen. (I have the same salter).
> 
> Sometimes, perception is everything.


yup,if it looks legal then its gotta be legal right?lol


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

plowguy43;1163591 said:


> That is an awesome setup!


thanks guy


----------



## goel (Nov 23, 2010)

snorider075;1163638 said:


> yup,if it looks legal then its gotta be legal right?lol


Doesn't really matter to us snorider, since we run a 1 ton HD, a 3 ton and a 5 ton - initially the sides were installed to prevent spillover to prevent constantly sweeping the boxes.


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

very nice ford, hows the fuel milage with the new 6.7?


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

creativedesigns;1163370 said:


> What a paragraph that was 3 sets of air bags in a 3/4 tonne truck is like eating a hot dog with 3 buns!  Wayyy overkill for someone who's always worried about others being overloaded....


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHA

I've never read something sooo stupid in my life!!!!!

Are you blonde?

You must have been drunk or stoned LOL

I have more then 1 truck Andrew LOL

1 set per truck


----------



## TremblaySNOW (Oct 7, 2009)

That is prety funny, there's no room for six bags under one truck,lol


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

TremblaySNOW;1166522 said:


> very nice ford, hows the fuel milage with the new 6.7?


thanks, gets about 15-16mpg in town and the best I've seen on highway is 19.2mpg going about 75mph


----------



## Kale Lawn (Dec 12, 2009)

that truck won't last long loading it like that... not to mention you prolly can't drive anywhere without it all spilling into the bed...looks like a rookie loaded it


----------



## dieseld (Dec 30, 2005)

Kale Lawn;1166764 said:


> that truck won't last long loading it like that... not to mention you prolly can't drive anywhere without it all spilling into the bed...looks like a rookie loaded it


Whoa. Take it easy. We all know shortbeds are useless, but we all keep buying them and trying to make them useful.


----------



## snorider075 (Apr 3, 2010)

dont be jealous guy!lol its only 2tons of salt besides its a ford she can handle it. typically there is snow on the road when I'm using this so you cant go fast enough to spill it all over the bed.


----------

